# Snow foam not working!!



## luke.sk (Sep 25, 2016)

I first tried a Karcher FJ6 foam nozzle and it gave liquid rather than foam. I then upgraded to an eBay £20 brass foam nozzle thinking this would be great but it gave out watery foam again.

I use a Karcher k2 with ultimate finish snow foam. I keep the solution neat.

Any help?

The picture is a couple of seconds of application.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Any links to the lance that you purchased?
Did you have the +/- screw on the lance turned all the way in or out?
What snow foam are you using?
Did you add snow foam product to the bottle neat or mixed, and what was your mix ratio?


----------



## luke.sk (Sep 25, 2016)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282098841729

Near the -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

Neat??? Most snowfoams are let down! 

Not 'A' let down!!! But diluted!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

do you have ptfe tape on the adapter joints?


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I think it is the pressure washer which isn't quite powerful enough. I had a Karcher K5 which would produce something similar to what you are seeing. I tried the same foam gun on a friend's Karcher K5 and it worked really well. The only difference was the two pressure washers. His was relatively unused and mine was well used. I can only assume that mine wasn't generating quite enough pressure or flow to produce the foam properly. I have now got a Kranzle and I use my other snow foam gun which I thought was knackered, and that works perfectly with the Kranzle.
I see a few posts on here where people complain about their snow foam guns and I'm convinced that with a good proportion it is their pressure washer and not the gun which is at fault.
Is there anyone you know who has a Karcher pressure washer that you can try your gun on, preferably someone who has no problems with their foam?


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

I had the k2 compact and it was perfect with my autobrite lance if that helps!

Sure it's not the snow foam, not having it diluted etc seems odd.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

If you've been using neat has the filter clogged up? Give it a good blast through with hot water only for a good few minutes, then try again :thumb:


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

It's either your clogging them up or the pressure washer itself.

I have the Karcher FJ6 and it produces good thick foam with anything i've put in it. I also have proper foam lance which produces even thicker foam, also both on a Karcher K2.

Are you sure you have the ratio knob on top and the nozzle set at the correct setting for thick foam?


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the k2 it will provide more than enough foam. 

As said above you shouldn't be using it neat


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Are you in a really hard water area? I was gobsmacked when I used my normal foam methods with a DI filter for the first time, so much better!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok very quick possible answers here....

1) Which foam are you using?, you really shouldn't use it neat. 1" in the bottom of the bottle topped up to 750ml should be plenty. The fact you are using neat snow foam might mean you are cloggin up your guaze.

2) As above your Guaze might be blocked, strip the nozzle down, remove the guaze and soak it over night in Viacal and that should do the job.

3) Check the knob on the top of the lance, it should read + and -, if you turn the knob all the way round to - this adds less water from the PW so more solution goes on the car which means thicker foam and obviously vice versa (A good starting point is to trun the knob all the way to - then back up 1/2 a turn.

Hope this helps...


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

How old is the pressure washer? My K4 stopped foaming after a couple of years, as pressure had dropped, I suspect it was pump failing as heard models below K5 basically have plastic pistons which can just crumble.


----------



## luke.sk (Sep 25, 2016)

My foam lances were brand new so doubt there clogged up. 

I use Ultimate Finish snow foam and I have the knob near the - 

I'm guessing it's the pressure washer so will be buying a new one.

On the instructions is says to use it neat but will try diluting it.

Thanks for all the replies



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

luke.sk said:


> On the instructions is says to use it neat but will try diluting it.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't see it being the Machine I've got the bog standard nilfisk C110 and gives great foam


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

maybe the foam you have has something wrong with it. bad batch. ask the ultimatefinish and see what say they say as its their own foam.
it might be a new lance but having the solution neat might of clogged the gauze up in no time what so ever, try a differnt brand of snow foam with the correct dilution rates and see what happens...it could even be the pressure washer itself which is broken and is loosing pressure.


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

What foam is it that your using? *EDIT* just noticed you've mentioned which it is. 

Also as others have mentioned, 

try turning the "+" "-" all the way to the opposite side of what it is at present to see what it does (could be perhaps it's the opposite way round on this particular lance?). 

Also give the lance a good blast through with clean hot water for a good 3-4 mins before attempting your next foam, it'll help clear the gauze. 

When diluting, use warm water as that makes a big difference in my experience


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

ffrs1444 said:


> Can't see it being the Machine I've got the bog standard nilfisk C110 and gives great foam


So have I but my lance has also stopped producing foam, it's been stripped and cleaned and is no better. Best I can work out is the PW is past its best.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I using at the moment valet pro snow foam the pH snow foam but I'm not fussy on it because I find not remove the dirt


----------

